# 100 acre farm for sale in Jenkins, ky



## Howard Murphy (Jun 9, 2018)

Due to sickness we are putting our farm up for sale. There’s about 100 acres, at least 60-70 acres are level for hay cutting. We have 2 fenced pastures, 2 barns, 2 ponds, house with 2 bedrooms, one is large, 2 full baths, large living room , small kitchen .small mud room & front porch all across the front.private, no neighbors, idea for a pumpkin patch , hay rides, etc, beautiful, if interested call 606-205-6251 or txt me at 625-584-6252


----------



## Howard Murphy (Jun 9, 2018)

Howard Murphy said:


> Due to sickness we are putting our farm up for sale. There’s about 100 acres, at least 60-70 acres are level for hay cutting. We have 2 fenced pastures, 2 barns, 2 ponds, house with 2 bedrooms, one is large, 2 full baths, large living room , small kitchen .small mud room & front porch all across the front.private, no neighbors, idea for a pumpkin patch , hay rides, etc, beautiful, if interested call 606-205-6251 or txt me at 615-584-6252


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Cost, restrictions, taxes, covenants?


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Pictures


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Pictures would help as well.


----------

